# Happy Birthday, Kayelle!



## Cheryl J (Dec 22, 2019)

I hope you are having a wonderful day, and that you took some time out to do something nice for yourself.  Love you.  May you have a wonderful upcoming year!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Kayelle!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2019)

Happy Birthday Kay, I hope you had a great day and enjoyed your lobster supper.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 23, 2019)

Happy Birthday Kayelle!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2019)

Happy birthday, Kayelle! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2019)

Happy Birthday, K!


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Dec 23, 2019)

Here's wishing you have a super day, Kay !


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for the birthday wishes.
 I had a nice day, ending with Lobster dinner out. After looking over the Martini menu I settled on the *"Mai Tini".* The recipe is : Bacardi Silver Rum/orange juice/pineapple juice/grenadine and a float of Meyer's rum on top. It was sure a far cry from my favorite gin Martini but it was delish and I thought the name was cute.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 24, 2019)

Guess I'm too late for the party.  I sincerely hope you had a great birthday, and that you have a wonderful holday season.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 24, 2019)

Better that we're late than not showing up at all, Chief. 

A happy, if not belated, birthday wish to you, *Kayelle.* I hope this coming year brings you health and happiness.


----------

